# She won't stop barking & whining when she's in her crate



## pasovizsla (Jan 3, 2013)

Our 4 month old doesn't mind going into the crate but once she realizes the door is closed, she freaks out! She will scream bloody murder until she is let out. I have been trying to wait for her to quite down before I let her out, but she has been wailing uncontrollably for over 45 minutes! I don't know how much more of this I can take.


----------



## Azeo (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi pasovizsla,

I feel your pain :-[ Hang in there, it is difficult, but don't give in. As long as you satisfy her primary needs, as required daily i.e. play; off leash and leash walk; training, don't feel frustrated or guilty when she barks and whines in the crate, she can only do it for so long.
Believe me. "Short term sacrifice, long term gain"


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Try covering the crate with a sheet. Search for Crate training on the forum search and you will see many good ideas. We have all been through the screaming during crate training.

You just need to stick with it and sacrifice some sleepless nights in the short term. thing we ever did.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sounds like she's training you 

Two approaches to this problem... 
First please make sure she doesn't need to go potty. 

Close the crate door only after she settles down and walk away and never look back. 

Or

Let her out, and lead her right back in the crate without any reward, allow her to settle, close the door and never look back. 

I like the second approach because I don't train a GSD anymore. 

Hope this helps, dog will follow as long as you know what you want and take the time and follow through (humane methods).


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

We had the same problem with Riley. I always like to ask where the crate is? Our problem was that it was upstairs. Once we moved it downstairs he never made a sound.


----------



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

I will second the notion of putting a blanket over then kennel, we have done this with all of our dogs from the time they are pups. It may not settle them down the first few times, but it will work with consistency and ear plugs the first few times. Do not give in to her whining and screaming.


----------

